# Kroatien???



## altersalat (13. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich fahr nächstes Jahr mit der Stufe als "Studienfahrt" nach Kroatien ans Meer. 

Ich hab zwar eigentlich so ziemlich null Ahnung vom Meeresangeln und weiß auch nicht wieviel Zeit ich da dann dazu hab, wollt nu aber wenigstens mal wissen was man da denn wie fangen kann. 
Also ne Angel nehm ich denk ich mal auf jeden Fall mit, weiß aber überhaupt nicht was für eine und wofür usw. 
Wäre jedenfalls wünschenswert, wenn mir da jemand mit mehr ahnung was drüber erzählen könnte...


----------



## Sailfisch (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hallo Altersalat,
cih kann Dir zwar auch nicht helfen, schubbse es aber mal ins Europaforum, da gibt es möglicherweise eher eine Antwort.


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hi!

In Kroatien kannst Du sowohl vom Ufer aus fischen, fängst aber eher kleinere Spezies. Wenn Du die großen fangen willst, musst Du raus aufs Meer. Dort warten Blauflossenthun, Hai, Albacore und gelegentlich sogar ein Schwertfisch - mit ein bischen googlen wirst Du leicht fündig, gut ist die Umgebung der Kornaten.
Zum Beginn, guckst Du mal hier: 
http://www.adriatic-big-game.com/index_ge.asp#angebot
und hier
http://www.game-fishing-adriatic.com/big_game_ribolov.phtml
und hier
http://www.strojevina.hr/jezeratours/Fishing.htm

Rechnen musst Du mit 250-550 Euro pro Tag.

LG

Stephan


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

hab noch was vergessen: 
die zentrale fürs BigGame in Croatia ist 'Jezera'
LG
Stephan


----------



## altersalat (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

ne geht nicht, hab doch geschrieben ich bin da mit der ganzen Stufe. Ich kann nur ein bisschen eher nebenher vom Ufer aus angeln und ne Gegend raussuchen kann ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Sorry, da hat sich wohl ein Deutsch-Österreichisches Missverständnis eingeschlichen. Ich dachte, es handelt sich um eine Studienfahrt über längere Zeit im Rahmen der Universität, bei uns heißt 'Stufe' 'Klasse'.
Sorry, beim Angeln vom Ufer aus bin ich Dir keine große Hilfe.
LG
Stephan


----------



## altersalat (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

bei mir heißt Stufe auch Klasse....aber mit 17 studieren wäre dann schon eher selten...egal...


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hallo Till,
das ist - enschuldige den Vergleich - aber in etwa so, als wenn du fragst: Ich will an die deutsche Osteeküste fahren, was kann ich dort fangen. Die Adria ist von Italien an südwärts viele viele Hunderte Kilometer lang. Ich kann dir nur berichten, wie es auf der Insel Ciovo, vor Trogir, etwa 30 Kilometer nördlich von Split ist: Das erste Jahr ohne Angel: Kein Sress. Das zweite Jahr mit Angel: Mittelfingerlange hübsche Fische rausgeholt, die sich gleich die Wildartzen einverleibt haben. Vom Boot aus trotz mehrfacher Versuche in Landnähe DORT nichts. Gefangen haben die Einheimischen spätabends und nachts mir riesigen Lampen vorn auf den Booten und dann harpuniert.
Das dritte Jahr: Wieder nichts und schmähende Kommentare der Frauen. Das vierte Jahrt: Keine Angel mitgenommen: Kein Stress:c.
Soweit zum Strandangeln "in Kroatien". Es mag woanders anders sein. 

LG Dieter


----------



## altersalat (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Ja ich hab leider nur eigentlich null Ahnung vom Meeresangeln überhaupt und auch vom Mittelmeer. Naja was meinst du denn was für Gerät ich mitnehmen sollte, denke da is nur eine Angel drin, aber ganz ohne fahr ich auch nicht.


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Nimm  irgendwas Kleines mit, wie bei euch zu Hause am Bach. "Meeresangeln" in dem Sinne wie hier oben, gibts da nicht. Das ist da immer ein Ententeich. Jedenfalls fast immer  Dieter


----------



## heinzrch (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Genau ! - ne 3m Rute mit 25er Schnur, ein paar Grundbleie und Haken sollten genügen. Die Fische die ich gesehen habe (war 3x dort, das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren) waren aber schon etwas größer als fingerlang. Also so 1-2 Pfund hatten die schon, aber auch nicht mehr. Waren so Meerbrassen in verschiedenen Arten, teilweise schön bunt, wie im Aquarium.
Wichtiger als ne Angel ist ne Schnorchelausrüstung. So in ca. 2 m Tiefe über steinigem Grund ist ganz schön was zu sehen (bzw. auch zu angeln).
Besonders gut gefiel mir die Halbinsel auf Pula. Die ganze Halbinsel als Campingplatz im Pinienwald, ringsrum Steilküste mit Treppen und Plateaus in den Fels gehauen.


----------



## Louis (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Till,
> das ist - enschuldige den Vergleich - aber in etwa so, als wenn du fragst: Ich will an die deutsche Osteeküste fahren, was kann ich dort fangen. Die Adria ist von Italien an südwärts viele viele Hunderte Kilometer lang. Ich kann dir nur berichten, wie es auf der Insel Ciovo, vor Trogir, etwa 30 Kilometer nördlich von Split ist: Das erste Jahr ohne Angel: Kein Sress. Das zweite Jahr mit Angel: Mittelfingerlange hübsche Fische rausgeholt, die sich gleich die Wildartzen einverleibt haben. Vom Boot aus trotz mehrfacher Versuche in Landnähe DORT nichts. Gefangen haben die Einheimischen spätabends und nachts mir riesigen Lampen vorn auf den Booten und dann harpuniert.
> Das dritte Jahr: Wieder nichts und schmähende Kommentare der Frauen. Das vierte Jahrt: Keine Angel mitgenommen: Kein Stress:c.
> Soweit zum Strandangeln "in Kroatien". Es mag woanders anders sein.
> ...



Hi, Dieter!

Freunde von mir leben auf Ciovo. Die gehen auch regelmäßig angeln. Allerdings vom Boot aus und nachts. Von Oktopus über Conger, verschiedene Meerbrassenarten bis zu Wolfsbarschen ist alles drin. 

Interessant für mich zu beobachten war das Getümmel relativ feister Brassen und Barsche unter der Brücke in Trogir beim "Gezeitenwechsel". Durch die "Meerenge" dort entsteht eine heftige Strömung, die wohl ordentlich Nahrung freispült. Das lockt Kleinfische an, das lockt die Räuber an. Ich denke, dort einen Blinker, Spinner oder Wobbler reingehalten und ab geht die Luzie.

Beim nächten Urlaub kommt ne Spinnrute mit, den auch die zerklüftete Felsenküste scheint mir sehr Wolfsbarschverdächtig.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Louis (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Ach ja, danz vergessen. Auf einer der vorgelagerten Inseln hab ich mich mit ein paar Seglern aus Österreich unterhalten. Die segeln seit Jahren die Dalmatinische Küste rauf und runter. Dabei lassen sie ab und an mal nen Wobbler hinterherlaufen und fangen dabei den ein oder anderen Thun. Abend vor Anker auf Grund mit Fischfetzen oder Köfi ist immer ein Conger drin. So wurde mir jedenfalls berichtet.


----------



## GoliaTH (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Moin, ich war dieses Jahr in Istrien, habe zwar nicht selbst geangelt aber einigen über die Schulter geguckt. Was ich so gesehen habe ist das vom Ufer aus nur kleine Fische gefangen wurden. Hauptsächlich mit Pose und Made.
Um was grösseres zu Fangen wirst du wohl auf ein Boot müssen.


----------



## altersalat (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

ne boot is sicher nur drin...nur halt ab und zu mal die Angel reinhalten...wie gesagt: Studienfahrt wir ham da auch Programm...(z.B. Biertrinken....:q)


----------



## GoliaTH (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Dann pack Dir halt ne Stippe ein, Posen und kleine Haken. Macht bestimmt auch Spass. Das kroatische Bier ist auf jedenfall annehmbar


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hallo Louis,

sag ich doch, nachts mit Brennern vorn auf dem Boot#6. Auf der Brücke von Trogir stand letztes Jahr eine Horde von Menschen und schaute ins Wasser. Da schnorchelte einer im Taucheranzug und harpunierte die Fische. Dann hängte er sie sich an die Seite an seinen Gürtel und so weiter. Er hatte sich an einem Seil an einem Brückenpfeiler fest gemacht. Ich dachte noch so, dass ist bestimmt verboten. Aber da kümmert sich sowieso keiner mehr drum nach der Unanhänmgigkeit. Ich habe mein Boot auch gar nicht angemeldet. Kontrolliert wird das kleine Boot sowieso nicht. Nur passieren darf nichts.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hatte die letzten 2 Jahre in Kroatien auch meine Angel dabei, seit diesem Jahr fahren wir lieber an die Ostsee. 
Kroatien und angeln im Meer ist nicht das Wahre. Einzig viel. an einer Steilküste, da kann man es mit Pose und Seeringelwurm (bekommt man auf den Fischmärkten) probieren, oder Abends und Nachts mit kleinen Tintenfischen auf Konger und mit Seeringler auf Aal. 
@Dieter1944
Wir haben auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Touris in Kroatien alles erlauben können. So ist das, wenn ein Land auf den Tourismus angewiesen ist.
Grüße
FH


----------



## altersalat (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

und wie siehts in den Flüssen mit angeln aus?

also ich weiß nicht obs da einen hat, aber was gibts denn da so?


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Wohin fahrt ihr denn genau?
FH


----------



## altersalat (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

hab leider keine Ahnung, muss mich da mal erkundigen...


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*



			
				altersalat schrieb:
			
		

> hab leider keine Ahnung, muss mich da mal erkundigen...



Hallo Till,

so richtig viel weißt du nicht Kroatien, oder? |sagnix|sagnix.
Was denn so aus den meist vorhandenen Bergen an der Küste so ins Meer läuft, ist nicht so berauschend viel#t.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## altersalat (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

ja, wer meine fragen aufmerksam gelesen hat, weiß dass ich keine ahnung hab was mich da erwartet...


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*



			
				altersalat schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wer meine fragen aufmerksam gelesen hat, weiß dass ich keine ahnung hab was mich da erwartet...




Hallo Till, 

richtig, nicht Böse sein. Du hast alles Recht zu fragen! Entschuldige bitte.
Mein  Rat: Lass deine Angel zu Hause, aale dich in der Sonne. Nimm eine Taucherbrille und einen Schnorchel mit und schau dir die vielen kleinen Fischlein im  Wasseran. Für mich war es überwältigend, als mich morgens ein Schwarm kleinster Fische wie eine Wolke umschwamm (wie Starenschwärme am Himmel). Viel Spass. Dieter


----------



## altersalat (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

jo dann werd ich dat ma machen...ich nehm zwar für alle Fälle mal ne Rute mit weil ich mich sonst eh nur ärger, aber Schnorchel und Taucherbrille sind sicher auch mit dabei...


----------



## kasimir (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Moin ich wollt auch nxt jahr mal wieder nach istien . war das letzte mal vor 7 jahren dort hab auch nur von land geangelt und gar net so schlecht gefangen . du musst dir flache buchten suchen wo du bis auf den grund schauen kannst so ca 50cm tief wenn du glück hast kannst du dort ganz nette Meeräschen antreffen ! dazu solltest du wissen das die viecher verdammt vorsichtig beissen. Ich habe zum angeln eine 3.70m matchrute mit 40g wurfgewicht benutzt als köder aufschwimmendes brot auf einem 12er hacken so das es ca 10cm unter der wasseroberfläche schwimmt so kannst du genau sehen wenn sie das brot nimmmt aber vorsicht warte ab es sieht manchmal nur so aus als wenn sie es geschluckt hat meeräschen beissen vorsichtig und sind scheu.Naja um auf mich zurückzukommen habe mit der methode 3stck gefangen die grösste war 52cm und wog ca 3.5kg . habe dort auch mit einem italienischen turisten gesprochen der geangelt hat der hat mit dem "worm of rimini"????? (son dicker wurm stinkt ziemlichund ist schwer zu bekommen also ich hab ihn net bekommen)13 dicke doraden gefangen ich natürlich nich naja vielleicht hats ja geholfen und du bekommst auch nen paar fische:m grüsse


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Herzlich Willkommen kasimir !!


----------



## kasimir (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

halli hallo 
danke für die nette begrüssung gruss


----------



## altersalat (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

gut naja...ich kann mir spannenderes vorstellen als Meeräschen Angeln, das hab ich schon oft gemacht und ich find die Fische ziemlich öde...aber ich werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt...


----------



## Gralf (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hallo

hab den thread erst jetzt gefunden. Dieses Jahr habe ich  in Kroatien geangelt. Und zwar Tintenfisch.  Hatte meine Angeln nur auf verdacht mit aber als der Typ wo ich das Zimmer gemietet habe das gesehen hat wurde er ganz wild. War fanatischer Angler. Die Tintenfische kann man vom Ufer und vom Boot fangen. 

Du musst vorher organisieren wer die wie zubereitet. Die Einheimischen  machen phantastische Mahlzeiten daraus.

Die Tageskarte ist nicht billig, es wird kontrolliert, wenn auch selten.


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hallo Zusammen,
wie schon erwähnt wurde - die Adria ist ein grosses Fanggebiet. Solltest du in der Nähe von Zadar sein, so kannst Du etwa 10 km vor Zadar im Novigradsko Kanal angeln - da geht es zur Sache, auch von Land aus. Es ist ein Naturkanal (voll mit Unterwassergrotten und Höhlen - felsige Steilküste) der etwa 3 km lang ist und das Mittelmeer mit dem Novigrader Meer verbindet. Er hat in dieser Region eine beachtliche Tiefe von ca. 50 m, das Novigrader Meer und das Mittelmeer jedoch haben dort nur Tiefen von 25 m und Sandboden. 
Gefangen werden kann kapitale Conger, Gross- und Kleingefeckter Katzenhai, Dornhai, Glatthai, Fleckenhai, Grauhai und einige Rochenarten. Und dann kommt der Rest wie Hornhechte, Makrele, Brassen, Schriftbarsch, Meeräschen usw. Man sollte eine schweres Gerät mitnehmen. Naturköder wie Sardinen ist das Beste - nicht bei Meeräschen. Der Kanal hat Unterströmungen, d. h. oben geht das Wasser rein und unten raus oder umgekehrt. Solltest du mit dem Boot mal rausfahren, dann solltest du immer ein Auge auf das Velebit-Gebirge werfen, wenn sich über die Gipfel ein schwarzer Teppich bildet - dann ist in 15 Minuten später die Hölle los - der Fallwind "Bora" zeigt seine Stärke - es ist ein ablandiger Wind mit Stärken bis 11. wobei jedes kleine Boot absäuft oder zerschellt an den Felsen, wenn es nicht schnell im Hafen liegt - wobei es dann später auf der Strasse liegen kann - hört sich zwar alles ein bischen dick an, aber ich habe dieses alles erlebt - kenne das Gebiet wie meine Westentasche und habe schon 4 Boote - nicht verloren - aber vom Grund geborgen. Dieser Tipp mit dem Wind gilt für das gesamte Velebit Massiv - welches schon etwa 180 km nördlicher beginnt. Dieser Wind, die "Bora" zählt zu den gefährlichsten des Mittelmeeres und dehnt sich bis auf die vorgelagerten Inseln aus. Dieses nur am Rande erwähnt, damit du die Heimat wieder erreichst - da die Adria dort so eine Friede ausstrahlt. Denk dran - der Wind ist in 15 Minuten da. 

Ansonsten sieht es nicht so gut aus mit der Angelei von Land - da genügt eine kleine Rute und man freut sich wenn man einen kapitalen Schriftbarsch mit violet. farb. Fleck fängt von 30 cm und kleine Brassenarten oder auch mal einen Tintenfisch bzw. ein Hornhecht - ist doch auch was, wenn man dabei auf der Luftmatratze liegt.
Würde Dir gerne die Fotos zeigen - kann sie nicht einsetzen - bin ein bischen daneben beim PC - wenn Du sie sehen willst werde ich sie dir senden.
Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## ralle (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hier die Bilder von  Lydum Art Center zum o.g Bericht

Die 2 noch fehlenden Bilder muß ich erst noch verkleinern.


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Hallo,
es ist ja SUPER, dass wir einen so hilfsbereiten Boardmoderator haben, nun kommt Mitglied altersalat und die Besucher noch im Genuss einiger Fotos was sich alles so bewegt unter der Wasseroberfläche in der Region.
Danke ralle !!!
Zu sehen sind: 
Grossgefleckter Katzenhai _Scyliorhinus stellaris; Glattrochen_ _Raja batis_
die von ralle noch eingestellten Fotos zeigen:
Dornhai _Squalus acanthias _und Meeraal _Conger conger _(es sind registrierte Rekordfische / European Federation of Sea Anglers)
Zu erwähnen sei noch, das in wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen, die Dorhaie im Mittelmeer nur eine maximale Grösse von 80 cm erreichen - dieses ist nicht der Fall, da ich mehrere Exemplare über 1 m gelandet habe, wobei die Abbildung einen Dornhai von 1,3 m Grösse zeigt. 
Zur Information: 
Die bekannten "Schillerlocken" sind geräucherte Baulappen von Dornhaie, sie sind ein Grund, dass die Bestände und Grössen  in der Nordsee schrumpfen.


----------



## ralle (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kroatien???*

So hier die zwei noch fehlenden Bilder


----------



## fischgreifer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien???*

kann man in kroatien auch hornhechte fangen


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien???*

Das Thema ist ziemlich alt, meld dich lieber in einem aktuelleren.. Aber Hornies gibts soweit ich weis im gesamten Mittelmeer.


----------



## fischgreifer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien???*

danke für die antwort


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien???*



LAC schrieb:


> Gefangen werden kann kapitale Conger, Gross- und Kleingefeckter Katzenhai, Dornhai, Glatthai, Fleckenhai, Grauhai und einige Rochenarten. Und dann kommt der Rest wie Hornhechte, Makrele, Brassen, Schriftbarsch, Meeräschen usw


Viel Glück in Kroatien und schreib nachher mal was du gefangen hast in meinen Mittelmeerfängethread.


----------

